

Many 'Hacker Safe' Web Sites Found Vulnerable  - edw519
http://www.informationweek.com/news/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=205900444

======
cstejerean
This is unfortunately the case with automated vulnerability scans. And while
it's true that XSS can't be used to hack the SERVER it's still a major concern
for two reasons:

1\. the user's data is still at risk due to client side attacks 2\. lack of
attention paid to validating user input could mean that other more serious
problems are likely to occur as well (like SQL injection)

------
almost
Well I am shocked, just SHOCKED! Who'd have though that just putting a little
"hacker safe" logo on your website wouldn't actually make you safe from
hackers??

And what are people supposed to do now? Write secure web sites? You know
that's hard, right?

------
pius
"Hacker Safe" badge = huge target on your back.

